# Katahdin/Chimney Pond/Saddle (Conditions, anyone?)



## BootJockey (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone give me current or recent conditions on the trail from Roaring Brook, up to Chimney Pond, and then via CP to Saddle, to Hamlin Peak, Pamola Peak, and/or Baxter Peak?

Will not have a partner going with me, will be alone, save for those I meet on the trail.

I would like to go up this weekend (leaving tonight), and would appreciate any information available.

Thanks,

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## Jim W (Jun 4, 2004)

Since you're leaving soon, I'll try to help you with a reply.
I've never been up there in June when the conditions weren't perfect. All of the trails leading to Chimney Pond and up to the big boys are expertly maintained.
Your biggest issues will be weather and bugs.
Try to make time for a visit to Sandy Stream Pond.
Have fun.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sandy Stream Pond...*

Can you tell me where Sandy Stream Pond is?  That's a new one to me.  The farthest I've hiked up there is Chimney Pond (a few times), and partway up Cathederal (about as far as the rock slide).

I'm a newbie hiker, this is only my second season.  I'm oversize, but reducing, and so want to keep as "realistic" to what I can do as I can.  I want to push myself, but not past my reasonable limits.

Thanks much!

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## Jim W (Jun 4, 2004)

Sandy Stream Pond is a walk in the park.
From Roaring Brook Campground, head past the ranger's cabin as if you were going to Chimney Pond Trail, but go straight across the footbridge over the river, then take a right on the trail to South Turner Mountain.
In about 0.50 mile you'll be at the pond. Moose and deer sightings are extremely common, and you'll get views to Pamola and Hamlin Peak.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nice...*

  How's the trail up to Hamlin Ridge?  Realistically?  I don't expect it to be easy ("There -IS- no easy way up Mt. Katahdin"...BSP Brochure), I would enjoy the challenge.  But can you (or someone) describe it to me?

Thanks,

BootJockey / Dave


----------

